# allgemeine JDBC-Connection Frage



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal eher informativ eine Frage zu JDBC.
Die Reihenfolge bei der Abfrage ist ja sozusagen:
    -Connection erstellen
    -Statement-Objekt erzeugen
    -ResultSet für Ergebnisse
    -Connection schließen

Jetzt kann es ja sein, dass ich mehrere Abfragen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten absenden will, kann also nicht in einem Ritt die oben aufgeführte Reihenfolge durchgehen, wenn ich die Connection offen halten möchte.
Also hab ich alles in einzelne Methoden gepackt.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht, wann ich die Connection schließen soll und hab es im Applet in der destroy-Methode aufgerufen, diese wird nun überschrieben.

Ist das problematisch, da dann andere Befehle, die die destroy-Methode im Hintergrund aufrufen würde, nicht mehr ausgeführt werden?
Wann oder wie soll ich das dann aufrufen?

Wie macht ihr das bei mehreren Abfragen? Immer eine neue Connection erstellen? Wie siehts dann mit der Performance aus?

Vielen Dank


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2008)

Die destroy()-Methode hat eine leere Implementierung, da wird also nichts aufgerufen, außer du schreibst selbst etwas in die Methode.
Normalerweise wird zu Beginn die DB-Connection hergestellt und erst am Ende der Anwendung wieder freigegeben.

Ob aber ein Applet eine gute Lösung für eine Datenbank-Abfrage ist?
Klar geht's, aber wo hast du deine Zugangsdaten hingeschrieben? Bedenke: Bytecode ist dekompilierbar!


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

ja. ist erstmal nur zum Testen, wird wohl leider kein Applet bleiben wegen der Sandbox.
Die Daten beziehe ich aus einer XML-Datei.

OK, also hab ich erstmal in die richtige Richtung gedacht, wann genau ich die Verbindung beenden kann, wird sich sicher noch im Laufe des Programmierfortschritts ergeben.

Danke erstmal


----------

